# Sonokinetic Releases - Sotto - Craig Sharmat demo added



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 22, 2015)

Sonokinetic is proud to release 'Sotto', the 8th instalment in our Orchestral Series.





With Sotto the emphasis lies on the delicate side of the orchestra, there is warm brass, valve and breath infused woodwinds, and velvety strings that will liven up any track you place it in (carefully with white gloves).

Based on the proven engine that powers Capriccio and Grosso, Sotto will be instantly familiar for those already using these products, and for the uninitiated we have put up a series of introduction and tutorial videos on the website at www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/sotto

Sotto is the first Sonokinetic instrument that conforms to the new Native instrument NKS standard, meaning that it will work with the Komplete Kontrol application and is optimised for the S-series of keyboards by Native Instruments, giving unparalleled access to all the functionality in the product, something we are very excited about! It is also fully compatible with the free Kontakt Player Version 5.1 and above.

*Overview*



many more videos are available at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/sotto

*Demos*




Get yourself informed now at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/sotto if you want to profit from the limited-time 20% introductory discount, or if you are just curious to know what we have been up to the past six months at Sonokinetic.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 22, 2015)

Delicate Orchestral Sampling , now we're talking . Looking forward to more info on this one . It's an area of sampling that needed some TLC .


----------



## rottoy (Oct 22, 2015)

Now THIS is something I will keep an eye on. 
As Matt said, it's an area of sampling that really needs to be explored and covered more.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 22, 2015)

Is Sotto entirely phrase-based or is it a more general "playable" virtual instrument?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 22, 2015)

Sotto is a playable phrase library and is a follow on to Minimal, Grosso and Capriccio


----------



## ryst (Oct 22, 2015)

I haven't even heard this thing and I'm already salivating.


----------



## mikewbragg (Oct 22, 2015)

This is very exciting. I've been waiting for something like this for quite some time.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 22, 2015)

mikewbragg said:


> This is very exciting. I've been waiting for something like this for quite some time.



Something like what? You don't even know what it is yet... 

Looking forward to hearing more about this!


----------



## The Darris (Oct 22, 2015)

erica-grace said:


> Something like what? You don't even know what it is yet...
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about this!



We know that it is going to be more delicate orchestral phrases which is something Sonokinetic has not produced yet. So yeah, I'd say this is something I've been looking forward to from them for a while now.


----------



## AR (Oct 22, 2015)

Will there be a special discount for owners of the other orch libs?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 23, 2015)

AR said:


> Will there be a special discount for owners of the other orch libs?


Why? If I buy a car and the company comes out with another model, would I get a discount? Trade in maybe but that is different, you give up the car you have. Why do you think they should give a discount? I don't get that.


----------



## AR (Oct 23, 2015)

Other library companies do that too. Actually, my BMW dealer offered me a "special" (Winter package, worth ~3000-4000bucks extra price) for free, if I change my old model now to the new one. So, yes, these kind of things exist as part of good will, trust and long-time customer friendship.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 23, 2015)

Will we be able to overcome delicate articulation with a fader?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Oct 23, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> Will we be able to overcome delicate articulation with a fader?



Hi Chimuelo, Sotto is a library dedicated to the delicate. For the less delicate we have Capriccio and Grosso


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 23, 2015)

Cool. I'm glad you're accordion wasn't delicate.
Nothing delicate about Zydeco.
Definitely interested in delicacies.


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 24, 2015)

catsass: where are you seeing that?


----------



## Vastman (Oct 24, 2015)

Facebook link


----------



## atw (Nov 4, 2015)

1 day left. This month is really interesting


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 4, 2015)

atw said:


> 1 day left. This month is really interesting



Yes indeed, we are doing our final preparations ready for tomorrows release!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 4, 2015)

Looking forward to a walkthru vid.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 5, 2015)

All will be revealed at 16:00 CET


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 5, 2015)

Sonokinetic is proud to release 'Sotto', the 8th instalment in our Orchestral Series.





With Sotto the emphasis lies on the delicate side of the orchestra, there is warm brass, valve and breath infused woodwinds, and velvety strings that will liven up any track you place it in (carefully with white gloves).

Based on the proven engine that powers Capriccio and Grosso, Sotto will be instantly familiar for those already using these products, and for the uninitiated we have put up a series of introduction and tutorial videos on the website at www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/sotto

Sotto is the first Sonokinetic instrument that conforms to the new Native instrument NKS standard, meaning that it will work with the Komplete Kontrol application and is optimised for the S-series of keyboards by Native Instruments, giving unparalleled access to all the functionality in the product, something we are very excited about! It is also fully compatible with the free Kontakt Player Version 5.1 and above.

*Overview*



many more videos are available at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/sotto

*Demos*




Get yourself informed now at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/sotto if you want to profit from the limited-time 20% introductory discount, or if you are just curious to know what we have been up to the past six months at Sonokinetic.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 5, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## atw (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice. Congratulations.
It creates beautiful dreamy atmospheres/textures. Inspires me instantely.
Warm and lovely tone. Really delicate.
I like it.

EDIT: Thank you for the lib only demos. VERY useful!.
EDIT: Nice harmonics. Beautiful woodwinds. Especially the flutes are fantastic.
The overall sound has a certain beauty, very emotional. Excellent work.

I guess it's great for scores/underscores.
Even the LIB ONLY demos are like watching a movie.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 5, 2015)

After watching the informative videos, I'm still debating about whether or not I really need or would use this library very often. This is based on the fact that I do have all the previous libraries in this series, and how and when I've made use of them...NOT on their value or quality, nor whether others should consider them or not. I have definitely made use of the 'drag and drop MIDI files' feature and have then substituted instruments from my preferred libraries, but I have yet to write a composition just using the Sonokinetic library entirely. I have certainly been inspired by the phrases though and have used them as compositional tools on ocassion. Of course what I am saying also clearly indicates the versatility of these libraries. Anyway lots of time to make a decision before the price changes. No matter what I decide, I still really appreciate the detailed videos, Reuben's informative voice-over, and the quality and attention to detail that has gone into producing this new product. Congratulations, Sonokinetic; well done.

PS: Shouldn't the trailer video be entitled "Paths To Valhalla"? Valhalla (from Old Norse Valhöll "hall of the slain") is a majestic, enormous hall located in Asgard, ruled over by the god Odin.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 5, 2015)

I just purchased Sotto but I'm not able to download. Emailed tech support who got back to me in 15 minutes indicating that their servers were overloaded but that they were working on the issue. Will try again a little later.


----------



## gpax (Nov 5, 2015)

wbacer said:


> I just purchased Sotto but I'm not able to download. Emailed tech support who got back to me in 15 minutes indicating that their servers were overloaded but that they were working on the issue. Will try again a little later.


Good to know. I was about to email them as well.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 5, 2015)

I just tried again and Sotto is now downloading. Looks like it's going to be a while. Lunch...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for your patience. The download issue should now be resolved.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 5, 2015)

Just a heads up. You will probably first want to create a Sotto folder to contain all of the content. It looks like it's downloading all of the content on the root level of my external SSD which is what I told it to do. Other programs like Albion One create a content folder as part of the download but it doesn't look like this is the case. Oh well, after the fact, I can gather up all of the download files and put them in a Sotto folder. Looks like the download may extend into dinner as well.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi,

The drive you select is where the rar files are downloaded to. As part of the automatic extraction process it will create a sub Sotto folder .... So no need to panic


----------



## bonebones (Nov 5, 2015)

Congrats on another great release from Sonokinetic. They've managed to grab their own corner of the market and empowered composers like myself to produce beautiful orchestral pieces for clients with high expectations. Will purchase this today.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 5, 2015)

If your only problem rolling out a new product is that your server is overloaded because everyone is trying to purchase it, that has to be a good day. 
Sotto just finished downloading and installing without a hitch. Can't wait to take it out for a test drive. I also own Capriccio so this will be a welcome addition. Congrats to Sonokinetic for another great product and for excellent and timely support. Lots of inspirational ideas to be explored.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for all your kind words. Here is Reuben going into the details of Sotto:



and exploring our unique harmonic shift function


----------



## Timberland70 (Nov 6, 2015)

Good Morning,

I have no problem with phrased-based in general (I really do not want to start that discussion again) and maybe I am missing something here, but how can an "orchestral" library be just 4/4? There is no way to tweak phrases to e.g. 3/4 or any other typical measure. So, aren't the capabilities very limited by that alone? It's the same problem as in any other just 4/4 library (e.g. Damage loops).

Best,
Helge


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi Helge,

Sotto is indeed recorded in 4/4 but that doesn't mean it can't be used in other time signatures. Reubens demo, the first on the list is in 7/8  What it may mean is that some phrases need a bit more work to get them sounding at their best, there is such a wide variety. With Sotto, you will not find a phrase based library any more flexible than it. We offer specific features such as bar awareness, speed, and relative offset that allow you to shape your music like no other. If you are in doubt, please take a look at our detailed videos at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/sotto/

We also have midi drag and drop for every single phrase within the library, So you can drag and drop and massage that midi for use in other instruments as appropriate.


----------



## Timberland70 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot. Your words are very much appreciated!


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 6, 2015)

Timberland70 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I have no problem with phrased-based in general (I really do not want to start that discussion again) and maybe I am missing something here, but how can an "orchestral" library be just 4/4? There is no way to tweak phrases to e.g. 3/4 or any other typical measure. So, aren't the capabilities very limited by that alone? It's the same problem as in any other just 4/4 library (e.g. Damage loops).
> 
> ...



Although I haven't used Sotto specifically (though the brass alone make this library very appealing) I wouldn't be too worried about this 4/4 thing. I've had good luck with bouncing and editing 4/4 loops at various tempos into 6/8, 12/8 and other meters. Often, it's actually more enjoyable as you can surprise yourself with how creative the results can be with a little clever slicing, chopping and moving around.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 9, 2015)

Here is a dawcast of Sotto used in our specially commissioned short film


----------



## gyprock (Nov 9, 2015)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Here is a dawcast of Sotto used in our specially commissioned short film



What was the instrumentation added in the fully orchestrated version?


----------



## playz123 (Nov 10, 2015)

What is the "Orchestral loyalty discount program"? It's mentioned in your latest email re. Sotto, but I can't find any info on your web site.


----------



## gpax (Nov 10, 2015)

The loyalty info is found clicking the Bundle (ampersand) Collection link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 10, 2015)

playz123 said:


> What is the "Orchestral loyalty discount program"? It's mentioned in your latest email re. Sotto, but I can't find any info on your web site.



Hi Frank, its a discount scheme that remains in place outside of the Sotto introductory period (as well as during the discount period) If your product portfolio equates to receiving a larger discount than that being offered as part of the introductory discount then that will be applicable (whichever is the larger) You may also see other products available at a special price if you add Sotto to your basket. I hope that's clear


----------



## CHIgirl (Nov 10, 2015)

gpax said:


> The loyalty info is found clicking the Bundle (ampersand) Collection link at the bottom of the page.


I don't see that. On the bottom of which page?


----------



## playz123 (Nov 10, 2015)

Many thanks, everyone! Must have missed that information previously somehow, and it appears I do qualify for a discount at some point. Cheers.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 10, 2015)

CHIgirl said:


> I don't see that. On the bottom of which page?


Near the bottom of the Sotto page, in the menu click on "Bundle & Collection"


----------



## The Darris (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey Everyone!! Here is my review for Sotto. I'm a huge fan of the contrast this library has when paired with Capriccio and Grosso. If you are interested in hearing a full run through of the phrases, you can watch that starting at 36:09. Enjoy.
​


----------



## blougui (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanx Christopher !


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 16, 2015)

Quite a detailed review Chris 

A couple of areas weren't covered in your walkthrough including midi drag drop, phrase restart/continue and the bar sync options. Anyone wondering what those features are should check out the videos at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/sotto/


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 19, 2015)

The introductory price for Sotto is applicable up until the 25th November, so less than a week remaining. https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/classical/sotto/


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 19, 2015)

Is is possible to download the 16 & 24 bit versions separately? 60gb is a good 3 night download for my current internet connection. And the extra $45 is a bit steep for the usb format. Not a deal breaker, as I would like the 24 bit for future use, but I have several other libraries competing for bandwidth!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 19, 2015)

LamaRose said:


> Is is possible to download the 16 & 24 bit versions separately? 60gb is a good 3 night download for my current internet connection. And the extra $45 is a bit steep for the usb format. Not a deal breaker, as I would like the 24 bit for future use, but I have several other libraries competing for bandwidth!



Yes, you can download either or both from your user account


----------



## IFM (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm waiting for to see what next week brings...this thread reminded me I had Grosso on a wishlist.


----------



## gpax (Nov 19, 2015)

LamaRose said:


> Is is possible to download the 16 & 24 bit versions separately?


 Obviously Sonokinetic already replied, but I would only add to be sure to also check any relevant (instrument) files from the downloader that might show up under the long list of 24-bit samples. It's sometimes easy to overlook those when only downloading the 16-bit samples first.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 19, 2015)

gpax said:


> Obviously Sonokinetic already replied, but I would only add to be sure to also check any relevant (instrument) files from the downloader that might show up under the long list of 24-bit samples. It's sometimes easy to overlook those when only downloading the 16-bit samples first.



Thanks, that's a good observation... one I almost overlooked earlier this evening! (started the download before catching your post). I can usually pull 20 gigs or so overnight, but this one is really creeping along... I can't imagine including those 24 bit files.

With that said, this is one library that I wouldn't mind experiencing/evaluating in full 24 bit resolution. Could I hear the difference - can anybody? I don't know, but I'll probably give it a go once the initial surge in server traffic has subsided a bit.


----------



## The Darris (Nov 19, 2015)

LamaRose said:


> Is is possible to download the 16 & 24 bit versions separately? 60gb is a good 3 night download for my current internet connection. And the extra $45 is a bit steep for the usb format. Not a deal breaker, as I would like the 24 bit for future use, but I have several other libraries competing for bandwidth!


Via the Sonokinetic downloader, you can select which files you want to install. The instrument files are in one folder whereas the samples are separated with a clearly labeled 16 or 24 bit title. I mentioned this in my review as I only used the 16 bit versions for it.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks for the walkthrough, Chris; played a very large part in my decision to purchase. Yep, you did mention the 16/24 bit download option in your review, just missed it somehow. I successfully registered this morning. Really stunning, ethereal soundscapes. Very inspirational, and oh so easy to write melodies over... and I haven't even had a chance to control it via my midi keyboard yet!; just using the little keyboard in Logic to lay down some solo strings.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 22, 2015)

The Sotto introductory price of €199.90 ends on the 25th November, after which the regular price will be €249.90


----------



## Pietro (Nov 23, 2015)

The set of PDF scores for Sotto are now also available for purchase on the product page, if anyone's insterested.

- Piotr


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 18, 2016)

A beautiful new demo from Craig Sharmat. Enjoy!


----------

